# Where to Buy Grape Vines



## masta (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been contacted by a few folks asking where to purchase grape vines so in order to help and use all the resources available here please post your sources where to purchase vines.


Thanks
Scott


http://www.beer-wine.com/category_page.asp?categoryID=187&amp;sectionID=2




http://www.starkbros.com/access?action=category&amp;categoryID=5


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are a few others:


www.rakgrape.com Double A Vineyards


http://www.nevinesupply.com/ Northeastern Vine Supply


http://www.graftedgrapevines.com/ Grafted Grapevines


http://www.greatrivervineyard.com/Great River Vineyards and Nursery


----------



## gaudet (Apr 28, 2009)

Us Southern folk that don't know what winter really is can get Muscadine grapes from Isons as well as a bunch of other fruit items.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 28, 2009)

I have used http://www.alcasoft.com/pense/grape.html


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never purchased from these guys, but they sell several varieties of wine and eating grapes.


http://www.mypersonalvineyard.com/category-s/17.htm


----------



## joe and linda (Apr 29, 2009)

Got some vines from Double A and was real pleased with the quality.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 29, 2009)

Most people that buy from mypersonalvineyard are less than satisfied...............


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 30, 2009)

*Where to buy grape vines* (copy and paste, add new sources to update!)


http://www.beer-wine.com/category_page.asp?categoryID=187&amp;sectionID=2


http://www.starkbros.com/access?action=category&amp;categoryID=5


www.rakgrape.com Double A Vineyards


http://www.nevinesupply.com/ Northeastern Vine Supply


http://www.graftedgrapevines.com/ Grafted Grapevines


http://www.greatrivervineyard.com/Great River Vineyards and Nursery

Muscadine grapes from Isons http://www.isons.com/


http://www.alcasoft.com/pense/grape.html


http://www.mypersonalvineyard.com/category-s/17.htm (NOTE comment from Appleman in body of thread)

Double A vinyards http://www.rakgrape.com/

For those out west: Inland Desert Nursery http://www.idnursery.com/


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm very pleased with Inland Desert -- 100% survival of Pinot Noir after one year and they arrived in excellent shape.

I tried to make the information a little easier to see -- but don't know how to "hyperlink" the web addresses. This can become a great resource thread- thanks for starting, Scott!

(wow... MAGIC!




)


----------



## Louie1277 (May 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for the links everyone... Now I need to find which of these links I should buy some vines from since it's my first time planting these. 


Just wondering if anyone would share. What vine are good to grow for first timers? I will grow them on the side of my little hill I have at home.


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2009)

Louie where are you located so we have a good idea what will grow there? It is getting late in the year to be ordering and you may have limited choices available.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 6, 2009)

i will chime in that i have been very happy w Andy Farmer at http://www.nevinesupply.com/


----------



## OilnH2O (May 6, 2009)

*Where to buy grape vines* (copy and paste, add new sources to update!)


http://www.beer-wine.com/category_page.asp?categoryID=187&amp;sectionID=2


http://www.starkbros.com/access?action=category&amp;categoryID=5


www.rakgrape.com Double A Vineyards

http://www.graftedgrapevines.com/ Grafted Grapevines


http://www.greatrivervineyard.com/Great River Vineyards and Nursery

Muscadine grapes from Isons http://www.isons.com/


http://www.alcasoft.com/pense/grape.html


http://www.mypersonalvineyard.com/category-s/17.htm (NOTE comment from Appleman in body of thread)

Double A vinyards http://www.rakgrape.com/

For those out west: Inland Desert Nursery http://www.idnursery.com/


http://www.nevinesupply.com/ Northeastern Vine Supply (Andy Farmer)


----------

